# Java Aktienkurs auslesen



## Dutchy (11. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor folgendem problem und zwar möchte ich die realtime Dax aktienkurse aus dem web auslesen und in ein textfeld bringen.
Da ich totaler neuling in sachen java bin und wenig zeit habe mir selbst java beizubringen, wollte ich fragen ob mir jemand ein beispiel script senden könnte damit ich dieses verwenden und hoffentlich auch verstehen kann!


Danke im vorraus:rtfm:


----------



## krgewb (24. Feb 2017)

Vorsicht! Java ist nicht dasselbe wie Javascript!


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (24. Feb 2017)

1. Der Beitrag von Dutchy ist im JavaScript-Unterforum.
2. Der Beitrag ist fast 3 Jahre alt.


----------

